# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  الملك يؤدي مناسك العمرة

## معاذ ملحم

الملك يؤدي مناسك العمرة





أدى جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني امس الثلاثاء مناسك العمرة في المسجد الحرام بمكة المكرمة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تقبل الله اعمالك وربي يحميكـ من شر الناس ،،

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الله يحميه ويتقبل طاعاته ويرجعه بالسلامة

----------

